# Lanzar DC's need a little cosmetic help



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

I just got a pair of dc 15's and the dust caps are pushed in. There are some crack lines in them but not split. Is there any way to get them out? Any chance of finding a pair of OEM dust caps with the logo on them? I would really like to fix these. They work great and I had a pair of these in my first car. Is there any hope?


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Using electrical tape, apply some to the dust cap and press firmly without pushing in the dust cap any further and leaving a ''tab'' to pull on, then slowly pull the tape to pull upward on the dust cap. Thus hoping to remove the dent.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks. I found a lettering place that can reproduce the decal if I can find a good close up image. I searched the web but couldn't find one good enough. The owner of my local speaker repair place said if I do the leg work on the decal he would buy them if I ordered a bunch and cut me a deal on replacing the dust caps. He freaked when I brought them in. He said the Dc's were his favorite car sub ever. If any one can find me a good close up of the dust cover decal I would be very great full.


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

I was recommended by a friend to try the new DC series from Lanzar he was told they dug up the plans for the old DC series and have made some limited runs to see how they'll sell. I was very suspicious I didn't think they could even be close in performance. I ordered the 15's to try them and I can after about an hour of listening they sound great very nice 15's. They look almost identical to the originals they are dct154. I have them crossed over @60hz. They blend very well very unusual. Great punchy impact on low end even in a very crappy enclosure. I hope yours work out for you.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

Things are looking good on getting these DC's back to there former glory. My brother-in-law is a computer graphics wizard. I sent him some pics of the old dust cap and a couple pics off the web to get the colors right. He said he can clean up the image a bring the color back and some other computer stuff I didn't understand. I can't wait to get the finished image from him.


----------

